# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Tâm tư của các bạn sinh viên

## niemdamme23

TÂM TƯ CỦA CÁC BẠN SINH VIÊN

​Nhiều bạn sinh viên ngành CNTT thường phân vân không biết nên chọn ngành học nào để phát triển nghề nghiệp, đảm bảo con đường tương lai và cần trang bị thêm những kiến thức gì để đáp ứng được nhu cầu công việc; Có nhiều bạn còn nghĩ các kiến thức trong trường đã đủ cho bạn đi xin việc, đủ cho bạn có thể trở thành ông này, bà kia. Khẳng định với các bạn, các kiến thức trong trường chỉ là kiến thức nền tảng, chưa đi sâu vào thực tế, chưa đáp ứng được nhu cầu khắt khe của thị trường lao động với các đòi hỏi nhiều kiến thức khác biệt so với các trường.

Các nhà tuyển dụng thường ít tuyển các bạn sinh viên mới ra trường, vì các bạn còn thiếu nhiều kiến thức và kỹ năng thực tế,…các bạn thường không đáp ứng được yêu cầu công việc của doanh nghiệp, thường tự huyễn hoặc bản thân mình là giỏi, là tốt, nhưng thật ra không đủ khả năng, không đủ kiến thức. Bài toán nhân sự là bài toán lớn, là bài toán mà các ông chủ doanh nghiệp hoặc giám đốc nhân sự đau đầu tìm lời giải: làm sao để tìm được người giỏi kiến thức? làm việc có tâm, có tầm?

Vì vậy, muốn tạo được những ưu điểm với nhà tuyển dụng, làm việc được, ngoài kiến thức được học trong trường, các bạn cần phải nghiên cứu thêm các kiến thức chuyên sâu hoặc tham gia nhiều khóa học chuyên biệt ở các trung tâm để bổ sung kiến thức thực tế trước khi đi làm.

Hiểu được mong muốn của các bạn sinh viên và nhà tuyển dụng, trung tâm tin học Hoàng Nguyễn cung cấp những khóa học chuyên sâu từ căn bản đến nâng cao trong các lĩnh vực: 


Thiết kế web & Mỹ thuật web, Lập trình webInternet Marketing: SEO, Social Marketing, Quản trị khách hàng CRM,…Lập trình ứng dụng Android, IOS
Khóa học Thiết Kế Web - Mỹ Thuật Web và Lập Trình PHP & MySQL tại Hoàng Nguyễn được triển khai nhằm đào tạo các bạn học viên chưa biết về thiết kế web và đam mê về web để có một nghề nghiệp vững chắc với mức lương hấp dẫn và không ngừng phát triển trong tương lai.

Khóa học Internet Marketing: SEO, Social Marketing, Quản trị khách hàng CRM,…được triển khai nhằm giúp các bạn học viên tiếp cận với mạng thông tin truyền thông đang phát triển mạnh mẽ và đang dần trở thành một phần không thể thiếu trong chiến lược phát triển kinh doanh của doanh nghiệp. Vì vậy, nếu các bạn đầu tư nghiêm túc vào khóa học này thì bạn sẽ hiểu được vai trò của Internet Marketing trong việc tạo ra nguồn doanh thu giúp doanh nghiệp ổn định và phát triển, đồng thời các bạn sẽ có một nghề nghiệp vững chắc, không hề lỗi thời. 

Khóa học ứng dụng Android, IOS là khóa học được Hoàng Nguyễn được triển khai dựa trên xu thế công nghệ trên điện thoại di động đã phát triển vượt bậc trong những năm gần đây với số lượng người dùng tăng cao ở nhiều mảng như lướt web, kết nối internet,chơi game và các mạng xã hội…đều thu hút hàng ngàn lập trình viên tham gia để xây dựng được các ứng dụng trên thiêt bị di động và thu hút sự tìm tòi sáng tạo của các học viên trong môi trường mới mang tên Lập trình Android. 

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: *TRUNG TÂM TIN HỌC HOÀNG NGUYỄN*

----------

